# Looking For Shipmate.



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

Does anyone know the wereabouts of Dave (Lofty) Wingate from the Isle of Wight? We were shipmates during the early 1960's on Port Line & Donaldson's, both from London's Royal Docks. If he sees this he will remember Jim Orrit, Pete Minter, "Tiny" Craig and Phil Hughes. Have been trying to contact him for a number of years now.
Vindi Phil.


----------

